# Possible meet-up the day before Nationals?



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was just thinking that a lot of people are going to be in Ohio for Nationals the day before. So why don't we have a little meet-up then. Maybe from 5 to bedtime I guess. I just thought it would be fun if there was a place we could all hang out as cubers to get prepped for the competition. If anyone local knows of any good spots we could all hang out, just leave a reply down below and discuss. Thanks and happy cubing!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 3, 2011)

Lobby at the Varsity Inn.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds good but no everybody will be staying there. It will do for most people though


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 3, 2011)

cubemaster13 said:


> Sounds good but no everybody will be staying there. It will do for most people though


Lobby is pretty small. We might be getting a section at Bob Evans reserved, though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 3, 2011)

If you get it reserved, how long will it be reserved for?
My gang gets in at like 7:20 at the bus stop, hotel by 8.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll arrive at the hotel before noon.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 3, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Lobby is pretty small. We might be getting a section at Bob Evans reserved, though.


 
Lol where is this lobby you speak of? Chester, Shaden, Ashley, and I missed the lobby


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll be at the hotel 2 days before. Touring Campus and stuff. I call a spot at Bob Evans! (We don't have those in Arizona!  )


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2011)

So Bob Evans? How many people do you think will come? We might not be able to fit everyone at a little table at Bob Evans...


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 3, 2011)

> Lobby is pretty small. We might be getting a *section* at Bob Evans reserved, though.


Not a table.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool. We really should get a headcount for Bob Evans sake though, don't ya think?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I'm down for it then.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess I'm 2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Headcount? You can't be serious. If there isn't enough room, noone will be forcing it <__<. And you can't "call" a spot in it. This isn't like calling shotgun.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Headcount? You can't be serious. If there isn't enough room, noone will be forcing it <__<. And you can't "call" a spot in it. This isn't like calling shotgun.


 
Actually im fairly sure you can call in and reserve a section (because iirc it was explicitly said thats whats going on somewhere else). 

As for headcount, dont worry about the logistics of anything except getting yourself to the comp, and paying for it. If they need a headcount whoevers organizing this will probably ask or just tell Bob Evans we have a crap ton of people we need room for.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 3, 2011)

I can probs make it I think.


----------



## Weston (Aug 3, 2011)

These kind of meetups happen even when they're not planned. I'll be there thursday noonish though.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 3, 2011)

What do you mean by around bedtime? I don't know about others, but im going to want to get a great might of sleep before the comp. And anyone there have an extra megaminx to sell to a bromie?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2011)

I meant bedtime as in whenever you wanna go... I have no clue when I will be there..maybe in the time frame of 4-6 pm


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 3, 2011)

Aite thanks man.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Actually im fairly sure you can call in and reserve a section (because iirc it was explicitly said thats whats going on somewhere else).
> 
> As for headcount, dont worry about the logistics of anything except getting yourself to the comp, and paying for it. If they need a headcount whoevers organizing this will probably ask or just tell Bob Evans we have a crap ton of people we need room for.


 My post was more towards the logistics of it. I know you can call in and reserve.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 3, 2011)

my movement depends on my ride lol


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 5, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> If you get it reserved, how long will it be reserved for?


Just an update on Bob Evans - there should be at least a couple tables available for us after 6-6:30 on Thursday and the rest of the weekend. They're willing to stay open later (past normal closing time of 10:00) if enough people are there, but if there aren't many people, or most people aren't giving them business, they probably won't stay open that late for us.

They're giving us a number of $2 off a $10+ purchase coupons. We will be giving these out to the first people who register.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll be at Bob Evans on Thursday. Hopefully I'm not the only one.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 5, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'll be at Bob Evans on Thursday. Hopefully I'm not the only one.


 
we can be lonley together :' (


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> we can be lonley together :' (


 
I don't know if I will be there, since I am with stachu and such.... Thats like the florida meetup that was just 
Me
Chris
Ron


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 5, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Just an update on Bob Evans - there should be at least a couple tables available for us after 6-6:30 on Thursday and the rest of the weekend. They're willing to stay open later (past normal closing time of 10:00) if enough people are there, but if there aren't many people, or most people aren't giving them business, they probably won't stay open that late for us.
> 
> They're giving us a number of $2 off a $10+ purchase coupons. We will be giving these out to the first people who register.


 Sounds good!


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to show up at Varsity Inn Wednesday night. Will anyone be around?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2011)

John Tamanas.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of the staff is arriving Wednesday night.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be there Wednesday night.


----------



## Kian (Aug 8, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> A lot of the staff is arriving Wednesday night.


 
This includes me. So, yeah, be excited.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

If I do go (idk if I am or not), it's gonna be EXPENSIVE at the door =P


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 10, 2011)

this still happening?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 10, 2011)

So if I reserve a section, what time should I tell them... I'm not saying I am this second but just for reference... I will be there at about 5 on Thursday. We could do 6-to when bob Evans tells us to leave


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought you already did that. :3
Whatever, that sounds fine.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be there Wednesday night. I'll just walk around and hope I see some of you guys.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 10, 2011)

^What time?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 10, 2011)

cubemaster13 said:


> So if I reserve a section, what time should I tell them... I'm not saying I am this second but just for reference... I will be there at about 5 on Thursday. We could do 6-to when bob Evans tells us to leave


Wut?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 11, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Wut?


 
when i reserve an entire section what times should i tell them... and also where exactly is this bob evans...


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I thought you already did that. :3
> Whatever, that sounds fine.



why dont you make the reservation... you are already there... i wont be there till 5 thursday


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

cubemaster13 said:


> why dont you make the reservation... you are already there... i wont be there till 5 thursday


 
lolno. It was your idea. I'm not doing anything. 
BTW, Phil and I went there. It's right by the Varsity Inn. 

BTW, the gas station by there doesn't have Orangina D:


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 11, 2011)

But we did discover an underground water park. It was great. And waterful.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> But we did discover an underground water park. It was great. And waterful.


 
Too bad that one with the 200ft drop was closed. They said it'd open tomorrow, right?


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 11, 2011)

BOB EVANS FTW!! actually, ive never eaten there, any good?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> BOB EVANS FTW!! actually, ive never eaten there, any good?


 
yes


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 11, 2011)

juts got here and im getting unpacked and everything... im thinking my mom is gonna want to go out to dinner so i might not be able to go or organize it... sorry guys


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

Well this thread was a bust.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2011)

People can go there anyway, or to any fast food place or big hotel lobby. There will be groups in different places, and people in different places can find out who's where by posting here.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 11, 2011)

if anyone is at the homewood suites we could al go swimming or play basketball together


----------

